
Minimal character-based LSTM implementation - ingve
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2018/minimal-character-based-lstm-implementation/
======
jgalt212
I have not read this particular piece, but here just to endorse Eli's blog in
general. I am definitely smarter after having read just a few of his posts.

~~~
senatorobama
How does he find the time?

------
PaulHoule
it would be nice to parameterize it a little; for instance the unrolling could
be a variable you could change. If anything that would increase the
pedagogical value a lot.

~~~
eliben
seq_length in this line: [https://github.com/eliben/deep-learning-
samples/blob/master/...](https://github.com/eliben/deep-learning-
samples/blob/master/min-char-rnn/min-char-lstm.py#L47)

Is a variable that controls how much unrolling is done during training.

